# What is your daily carry?



## bobbrown0311

What is your daily carry? I have always been a glock guy, and my 20 has been my go to for at least four years. I love me some ten mil. Let's see some pics.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem

XDS 45....5 shot mag in the weapon.
Carry one or two 7 shot mags in pocket.

When I am dressed to conceal properly (I have no want to open carry and will avoid it if at all possible) and I feel like carrying more I carry FN FNX 45 with 15 shot mags. Carry one extra mag.


----------



## bobbrown0311

I have a pocket pistol but the 20 is my truck gun. I love having 14 round mags of 10 and I keep a few spares.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbrown0311

Carry this 30 sometimes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird

Ruger LC9s. Not much bigger than an LCP (sometimes carry one) feels better in the hand, shoots much better and the trigger on the LC9s is excellent.


----------



## RedXCross

Springfield XD Mod 2 subcompact FDE 9mm


----------



## bobbrown0311

Don't have a lot of time behind the XD's, like flocks and revolvers. That LC9 goes great in a pair of shorts. My pops loves those keltec.32's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams

A Colt Defender....


----------



## crabtrap

Sig 238 in pocket holster loaded with 7 rounds of XTP hollow points for carry.


----------



## pg542

Glock 43 for a pocket gun and/or a Springfield V10 ultra compact .45 holstered.(concealed for me)


----------



## mlw85547

This is my carry arsenal. All glocks for muscle memory. The G26 is my primary carry and is by far my most proficient pistol. I typically carry the 42 if I need to pocket carry and the 43 does the belt and the pocket well also. I justified buying the 43 by saying that it was my backup to my 26 and 42 since it can fullfil both roles, but in honesty i just needed to buy another gun.

Fiance bought me the 19 for Valentines Day and I do not know how it will fit in my carry system. Maybe as a bedside/truck gun i guess. Kinda want to get a surefire for it.

I am a proclaimed glock tard if you can't tell. I've had other carry weapons, but got rid of them because I started noticing issues when I trained due to the different trigger pulls. I liked the LCP for the concealibility, but got rid of it when the 42 came out. Quite a bit bigger, but manageable and I get the same trigger I am use to.


----------



## Trouthunter

Sometimes a S&W Airweight 642 in my pocket but most of the time a Kimber Tactical Pro II on my hip.

TH


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

Smith & Wesson M&P Shield 9mm in an Alien Gear IWB holster and an extra mag in a SHTF horizontal carrier - all day, every day.


----------



## duckdaysofwinter

XDS 45 or Kel-tec .380 for light days.


----------



## boltmaster

A Kimber ultra carry II with laser in a shoulder rig or a Sig 938/laser on the hip....one or the other every time I step out of the house with a couple of spare mags


----------



## bobbrown0311

My IWB for the 30.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbrown0311

sgrem said:


> XDS 45....5 shot mag in the weapon.
> Carry one or two 7 shot mags in pocket.
> 
> When I am dressed to conceal properly (I have no want to open carry and will avoid it if at all possible) and I feel like carrying more I carry FN FNX 45 with 15 shot mags. Carry one extra mag.


Glad people can have the option to open carry but I'd rather it be a surprise if you know what I mean. Ha I remember driving through Arizona for the first time and seeing some old timer with a big old .45 on his hip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAnt

*Me too*

I have to agree, the first target will be the guy showing he's a threat. I get to hopefully take a bit more time to make a safe clean shot.

That said it is summertime so Kel-Tec .380 and heavier or blousey clothing the SA XD40.

I need a nice Alien IWB and would like to try a shoulder, all concealed though.

The .40 feels great with the extended mag but would likely carry that mag in a pocket and use the "two finger" to conceal better.



bobbrown0311 said:


> Glad people can have the option to open carry but I'd rather it be a surprise if you know what I mean. Ha I remember driving through Arizona for the first time and seeing some old timer with a big old .45 on his hip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbrown0311

That's a nice little keltec. I have a nice over the shoulder galco for a 386 night guard. That's a sweet little gun if you can your hands on one. 7 shot .357 revolver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE

45 Colt Commander


----------



## Tortuga

S&W Airweight 642 .38 spec for pants pocket....

Beretta 90..9 mm..if I got a coat on..love those 17 rounds. 
Odds are...even I could hit something with that many trys. :rotfl:


----------



## Retired

Springfield XDS 9 with hollow points, Ruger P 95 9 mm in the truck for when I can't carry on my person.

Tortuga - I have the 642 air weight, but don't carry it concealed because it "prints" due to the cylinder. It's also a little snappy when shooting +P ammo.


----------



## TheAnt

How ya like my photoshop removal of SN?

It is MUCH better , btw, than Obama's supposed birth certificate <- FACT!



bobbrown0311 said:


> That's a nice little keltec. I have a nice over the shoulder galco for a 386 night guard. That's a sweet little gun if you can your hands on one. 7 shot .357 revolver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

Ruger Redhawk 44 mag


----------



## dbarham

bigfishtx said:


> Ruger Redhawk 44 mag


Dadgum!


----------



## monkeyman1

Sometimes a Springfield XDS .40 3.3", other times a Springfield Mod2 9mm. The .40 single stack is smaller so it makes the trip most of the time.



















Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## housewolf

I mix it up. I have a Dan Wesson CCO I carry a lot, a Sig P238 I carry in my pocket when it's that or nothing, but this Colt LWOM is the norm. It's had a hard life but like the others, 100% reliable.


----------



## gvmtcheez

Glock 23 with XS Big Dot sights. I've been carrying this gun daily for about 8 years, love it, probably got about 2500 rounds thru it and it goes bang every time. I wore out my last hybrid IWB holster, so about 2 months ago I bought this full kydex IWB holster from NSR Tactical. I love this new holster so far, I didn't think I would like the full kydex, but I was wrong, it's awesome.
To each his own on the open carry thing, but I'll never do it. 
Carry on, and carry often!
Mike


----------



## bobbrown0311

I got the trijicon HD yellows on my Glock 30. I absolutely love them will be putting them on my 20.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvmtcheez

I love my sights also, this is my 2nd set on this gun, they started getting a little dim about a year ago so I just replaced them a few months ago.
I've also got them on my wife's carry gun.


----------



## czman

Dale Hunnicut Glock 23 w/ Warren Tactical fiber front sight and plain black rear sight.Shoot it in IDPA ESP Class about once a month.


----------



## gvmtcheez

czman said:


> Dale Hunnicut Glock 23 w/ Warren Tactical fiber front sight and plain black rear sight.Shoot it in IDPA ESP Class about once a month.


Where do you shoot IDPA at? I would like to check that out.


----------



## meterman

Kimber pro Cdp , xds , love my 45 's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepersilverado

this one is on the side line and needs to be freshened up. 








Taking its place


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Glock 19 gen 4 FDE with Zev-Tech frame job, Trijicon HDs, Inforce APL and SSVI TYR trigger.


----------



## Bocephus

Sig P938 or P238


----------



## czman

gvmtcheez said:


> Where do you shoot IDPA at? I would like to check that out.


 Monday and Thursday evenings at Big Kountry Shooting Range in Alvin. New shooters be there at 6pm....hammer down at 630pm.

Bring 100 rounds,gun,holster and 3 magazines.
$20 to shoot


----------



## gvmtcheez

czman said:


> Monday and Thursday evenings at Big Kountry Shooting Range in Alvin. New shooters be there at 6pm....hammer down at 630pm.
> 
> Bring 100 rounds,gun,holster and 3 magazines.
> $20 to shoot


Thanks, I might come check that out, I'll just have to watch first, I'm waiting to have surgery on a pinched nerve in my neck. I can't shoot right now, would that be ok? That's the place by tractor supply correct?


----------



## gvmtcheez

Bocephus said:


> Sig P938 or P238


Beautiful guns right there, I love the looks of those.


----------



## czman

gvmtcheez said:


> Thanks, I might come check that out, I'll just have to watch first, I'm waiting to have surgery on a pinched nerve in my neck. I can't shoot right now, would that be ok? That's the place by tractor supply correct?


 Yes...anyone is welcome to come watch ! Yes...right next to TSC. Just bring your eyes and ears.


----------



## gvmtcheez

czman said:


> Yes...anyone is welcome to come watch ! Yes...right next to TSC. Just bring your eyes and ears.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## bobbrown0311

Jungle_Jim said:


> Glock 19 gen 4 FDE with Zev-Tech frame job, Trijicon HDs, Inforce APL and SSVI TYR trigger.


Those Zev jobs are pretty dope my buddy has one that shoots real smooth. That's a good lookin gun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke

Bocephus said:


> Sig P938 or P238


I knew you would show that Sig P238 Texas Special. Wish it were mine!!hwell:


----------



## peckerwood

FEG 9MM Makarov.Very thin 7 shot that will fit in my Wrangler jeans pocket without being seen.Super accurate and inexpensive.I don't mind my pocket knife,change and keys rubbing the heck out of it.My Colt and CZ are just too big for daily carry.They ride in the door pouch.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

peckerwood said:


> FEG 9MM Makarov.Very thin 7 shot that will fit in my Wrangler jeans pocket without being seen.Super accurate and inexpensive.I don't mind my pocket knife,change and keys rubbing the heck out of it.My Colt and CZ are just too big for daily carry.They ride in the door pouch.


Pocket holster?


----------



## jdanderson

*Daily carry?*

My current daily carry gun is my Sig P226 Legion. Oh how smooth the trigger is.
Sorry about the picture being turned too much.


----------



## RLwhaler

Glock 43 for pocket.Glock 19 is close by.

Like my HK as well.Throe in the Walther every now and then.


----------



## sleepersilverado

You have the P7 I want. But **** the m13 are $$


----------



## Megaram

SA XDS .45 or S&W 442 .38 special. Every now and then a Kimber or Sig 229.


----------



## capt mullet

my favorite toy. I just want it near me all the time.


----------



## Guncrazy

Keltec PMR30. 30 round capacity flame thrower.


----------



## Ontherocks

Sig P938, Springfield EMP in 9mm, Beretta 84FS, Sig 1911 in .45 or Colt Commander in 38 Super. All depends on where I am going, there are "good neighborhood" guns and there are "bad neighborhood guns."


----------



## Ontherocks

boltmaster said:


> A Kimber ultra carry II with laser in a shoulder rig or a Sig 938/laser on the hip....one or the other every time I step out of the house with a couple of spare mags


Very nice pistols!


----------



## ockhamsrazor

M&P 9mm Shield with laser, Ruger 380 LCP with laser, North American 22mag Black Widow.
Have a least one of these with me as much as legally possible.


----------



## GUNSNREELS

I like beretta,i carry the beretta nano,excellant cary pistol.It shoots really great.


----------



## bubba joe

sig 220 45acp


----------



## CHARLIE

Doesent anyone carry Colt 1911's anymore.. Like a Commander in 45 auto. Ya just caint improve on Mr. Brownings design. LOL


----------



## Csafisher

bubba joe said:


> sig 220 45acp


What kinda holster you got there bubba?


----------



## housewolf

CHARLIE said:


> Doesent anyone carry Colt 1911's anymore.. Like a Commander in 45 auto. Ya just caint improve on Mr. Brownings design. LOL


Maybe...
I have a few *Colt's* and sometimes carry a LWOM. I never carry a steel frame though. I like the DW CCO best of all.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

CHARLIE said:


> Doesent anyone carry Colt 1911's anymore.. Like a Commander in 45 auto. Ya just caint improve on Mr. Brownings design. LOL


I carry a Glock 42, and just recently added a Browning 1911 .380, which I love. Much less snappy than the G42, and a tried and true 1911.


----------



## Bigj

Glock 26


----------



## jebber

Ruger LCR, 357 but I carry .38 sp 
I carried a keltec p32 for over a decade but switched to the LCR a while back


----------



## Dylon

Smith and Wesson m&p shield 9mm in a comp-tac ctac holster


----------



## Fearless

Carry the Ruger LC9 and keep a Berreta M9 in my truck.


----------



## Csafisher

Fearless said:


> Carry the Ruger LC9 and keep a Berreta M9 in my truck.


Haha why? Guns are violent. Or maybe global warming is making people aggressive towards you? Lol


----------



## bubba joe

Csafisher said:


> What kinda holster you got there bubba?


alien gear...


----------



## rudeman

I go between my Bond Arms Texas Defender in 45LC and my Glock 43

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner

For me: S&W Model 60 Chief's Special .357 or occasionally my S&W Model 457 in .45 ACP. 
Bought a Ruger SP101 in .357 for my wife. She uses .38 +p in it.


----------



## DanMan

Also a Glock 20 truck guy, but carry an LC9.


----------



## Aggie200912

Kimber Custom II 1911


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Kimber Micro for me. It's with me always.


----------



## scwine

Glock 26 mostly, sometimes a Kahr CW-9.


----------



## Crawleyman

Colt Mustang .380


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rundm

Duke said:


> I knew you would show that Sig P238 Texas Special. Wish it were mine!!hwell:


Where can I get one of those Texas star grips?


----------



## bobbrown0311

Looking to trade gen 4 glock 30 SF for a glock 20. Unfortunately my 20 was stolen I have several mags for it and trijicon HD yellow night sights pm for pics

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecsNSpots

S&W M&P Shield 9mm. IWB at 4 o'clock.


----------



## cdc3660

HK VP 9 is my go to duty weapon. 
Glock 31 .357 Sig 
Glock 26


----------



## Crowhater

Depending on what I am wearing and where I am going it will be one of these 3.

Sig P238 .380 7 rounds of Sabots. 
Taurus Public Defender with .410 PDX ammo
FN FNX .45 Tactical with 16 rounds of Shredders


----------



## Wrobo

S&W M&P Shield 9mm


----------



## dbarham

12 gauge in truck .40 on me


----------



## txjustin

XD9sc or LCP, depending on what I'm wearing


----------



## marshrunner757

LC9s pro. IWB alien gear holster

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Em1_crew

my everyday gun is my G43


----------



## o2ram4dr

*carry*

My everyday carry is a px4 storm .45 full size with aliengear 3.0


----------



## John_B_1

It varies with me, glock 19 with a triple t iwb holster or Springfield xdm 3.8" in .40 with an aliengear 3.0


----------



## peckerwood

FEG 9x18 Makarov because of size,power,accuracy,and fitting in my Wrangler jeans pocket rubbing my pocket knife and keys is no problem.It reads my mind on what I want to hit.My Colt and Browning are just feel cool guns.


----------



## finchinzo

Sig p938 extreme


----------



## donf

Colt Defender , HK P30, or one of my Sigs.


----------



## bobbrown0311

TheAnt said:


> How ya like my photoshop removal of SN?
> 
> It is MUCH better , btw, than Obama's supposed birth certificate <- FACT!


Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbrown0311

Added this to the collection. It's only 1911 I have. Colt Delta elite 10mm. I do love me some 10mm. Still need to replace my Glock 20 though. But I love this as a shooter









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

*FEG*



peckerwood said:


> FEG 9x18 Makarov because of size,power,accuracy,and fitting in my .


Is that the FEG PA-63??


----------



## txsharkbait

Dang! Some of you are packing big.
I'm too fat to get some of those on my waist
Here is a little mouse and a Del Fatty Elephant.


----------



## donf

*New baby*

Sig 1911 C3


----------



## TTH

Either a Kahr PM9 IWB KYDEX holster or Ruger LCP w/ Crimson Trace Laser & Hogue Grip in a Pocket Holster.

Boker Plus Urban Trapper Knife. I highly recommend this knife BTW. Razor sharp blade, light weight, super slim profile, rugged, and only $60 on Amazon so no sweat if I lose it.


----------



## bobbrown0311

Another of my favorites. Favorite revolver hands down. S&W 386 Night Guard. I probably have four more speed reloaders in my truck. Great to conceal even goes in basketball shorts with ease























I got this model in 2013 and have never had a light primer strike. The only other complaint i have heard is recoil. I guess after running a 10mm for so long the Night Guard isnt bad at all.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbrown0311

gvmtcheez said:


> View attachment 2818834
> 
> I love my sights also, this is my 2nd set on this gun, they started getting a little dim about a year ago so I just replaced them a few months ago.
> I've also got them on my wife's carry gun.


What brand or those?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbrown0311

Fair I have a colt delta elite i love. Im looking for a colt CQBP although MARSOC ditched em for the glock 19 but hey i want one for nostalgia sake since i was in the corps 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbrown0311

Also i got the NG loaded with these forget what they are called but they replaced the black talons.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## balvarez

Ruger LCP .380 with an Uncle George pocket holster.


----------



## pmgoffjr

Ok, I could use some advice on this subject. Currently own three pistols:
1911
Airweight .38
taurus poly protector.357

Rather not buy another gun, but I know that's really not in our DNA, right?

Bought a really nice hip holster for the 1911, but it's still like wearing a colostomy bag.
The airweight drops in the pocket fairly well.
The poly is a cool gun, but haven't found an inside belt holster that works. 

Advice??


----------



## Cynoscion

Carry which ever one is most comfortable for you. The bottom line is that if it's not comfy, you won't carry it.


----------



## TexasRenegade

My daily is a 1911 Kimber Pro Crimson, custom leather holster, belt and double mag pouch. I had the holster on the right with the Marine concho made for my brother in law.


----------



## glenbo

Who made the holsters and belt for you? I'm in market for a couple of holsters, but haven't found anything I like. Those are close.


----------



## TexasRenegade

Tucker Gun Leather out of Houston. I've had mine for a year and expect a lifetime of use with the quality of the work. They're a bit pricey and usually it's a couple month wait time but it's more than worth it.


----------



## ruquick

Always have the Ruger LCP .380 in my pocket



Occasionally the Kimber Ultra CDP II LG .45


----------



## TranTheMan

TexasRenegade said:


> Tucker Gun Leather out of Houston. I've had mine for a year and expect a lifetime of use with the quality of the work. They're a bit pricey and usually it's a couple month wait time but it's more than worth it.


It is so beautiful!


----------



## TexasRenegade

TranTheMan said:


> It is so beautiful!


He does some amazing work. The leather is thick premium saddle leather, everything is hand tooled and stitched. Custom made to your specs, leather colors, borders and cuts. I looked at a lot of leather places before going with Tucker, and have absolutely no regrets. Texas made, can't beat it.


----------



## Moondog94

Glock 19 Gen 4 and usually carry Federal HST's in it


----------



## bobbrown0311

TexasRenegade said:


> My daily is a 1911 Kimber Pro Crimson, custom leather holster, belt and double mag pouch. I had the holster on the right with the Marine concho made for my brother in law.


Now that is some beautiful leather. Looks great man

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

